# Toney Freeman at Jerry Springer(!)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 10, 2007)

"Breaking up fights isn???t exactly what you???d expect a top-level professional bodybuilder to be doing with his spare time in the off-season. But that???s exactly what Toney Freeman found himself doing when he made an appearance as the head guest bouncer on The Jerry Springer Show.

???One of my sponsors, Headblade, set it up,??? Freeman said. ???[Head of Security] Steve Wikos from the show is one of their guys, and a bunch of other guys on the show are too. I was up in Chicago to watch the International Fight League with [Headblade President] Todd Greene ??? they originally wanted a couple fighters, but they sent them my picture and they went crazy.???

According to Freeman, there was no lack of action on the show as he was called in to break up fights in each of the show???s three segments. ???I broke up all the fights,??? Freeman said. I was right in the middle of it all.???

Freeman apparently was so good that the show???s producers have already asked him to make a return appearance. ???They loved me, Jerry loved me. They invited me back again,??? Freeman said. ???I???m not going to do it permanently, but I???ll definitely do it semi-permanently.???


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 11, 2007)

that was probably fun for him....get his name ot there more and that can't hurt his career....or hurt him getting involved in another career after BBing.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 11, 2007)

Now that's an intimidating security guard.


----------

